# kefir



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Anyone tried this for IBS constipation? I've read some good reviews and just ordered some from a company who I can recommend for their service and price - If anyone wants their web address please get in touch.


----------



## Cheryl1967 (Apr 19, 2012)

I just ordered some myself through Amazon..hasn't arrived as of yet...but if you recommend a company I'd love to have the information Thank you


----------



## Cheryl1967 (Apr 19, 2012)

According to what I have read you can grow these yourself....here is a websitehttp://www.ehow.com/how_6468494_grow-kefir-grains.html


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

You can just post the name of the company here, really, it is allowed.The contact me for info is a common sales person tactic so we don't recommend that as sometimes it makes your information seem less trustworthy and prefer people give the name of the company or the general web address and let people look up a distributor if they can't order it direct.


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Oh thanks for that Kathy. The company is currently offering a 15% discount so if anyone is interested in purchasing kefir from them, contact [email protected] and quote "kefircompany6839".www.buy-kefir.co.uk is their official website.My kefir has arrived so I'm going to give it a go. This company also sells a bottle of it already made up (in water I think) so I'm waiting for that to arrive. You just mix this with juice or water and drink it.I'm wondering if this works in the same way as probiotic supplements as I've recently stopped taking them because I felt they made me go up in size and weight. After being off a week or so I feel I'm gradually going back to where I was.One thing that did spring to mind was that I did seem to do better on probiotics that had to be stored in the fridge than those that weren't!Anyone who has taken kefir I'd love to hear how you got on.


----------



## Cheryl1967 (Apr 19, 2012)

I have been taking the kifir for a few days now. It does tend to cause a bit of stomach cramping but I researched and this is common in the beginning. The kind I have has to be grown in milk outside the fridge in a glass jar. You're supposed to drink the milk...it's a bit sour after sitting out for 12 hours. You have to replace the milk everyday. it is recommended not to use metal when preparing the grains only plastic strainers, glass bowls and wooden spoons =)


----------



## Cheryl1967 (Apr 19, 2012)

And yes..this does work as a probiotic!


----------



## dirob2 (Oct 17, 2011)

janetmtt said:


> Anyone tried this for IBS constipation? I've read some good reviews and just ordered some from a company who I can recommend for their service and price - If anyone wants their web address please get in touch.


I have IBS-D. Just went through the FODAPS elimination diet using Patsy Catsos book IBS Free At Last. She has a blog and website too. I found out what some of my triggers are even though I didn't get complete remission. So watching my diet is helpful, but what really seems to be helping a lot is cultured foods. I make coconut water kefir since I don't like to do a lot of dairy. I make a cultured veggie drink called Kvass. I do drink some goat milk kefir that I buy at the store and an almond milk yogurt. I am going to try culturing veggies as well. This type of eating has been around for a long time. Think pickles, sauerkraut and the various kefirs and yogurts that most cultures have traditionally eaten. Antibiotics tend to kill the good bacteria in our intestines and the cultured foods help them regrow. There is a lot more to it than this but this is a little overview for you. You do need to eat these foods pretty much daily to keep the effect up.


----------



## kefirprobiotic (Oct 28, 2012)

I had IBS pretty severely for about two years after taking some acne medication for a couple months. After time the symptoms subsided, but I still felt uncomfortable and have been having issues. I stumbled upon the subject of kefir while researching my wife's hypothyroid condition. I got curious and decided to try it by drinking the store bought vareity made by lifeway. I started to feel great very quickly. I love this stuff! The sensitivy of my bowels really goes away if I drink kefir regulary. I became so interested in kefir that I've started to write a blog on the subject. I have some instructions on how to make it at home yourself the traditional way. It is a great deal more potent and cost effective that way.

http://www.kefirprobiotic.org


----------

